# Saving the viewing format in Windows XP



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a folder in which I keep files that contain my business expenses on a monthly basis.  There are between 24 and 36 files in that folder at any given time.

Lately, whenever I open that folder, it displays each file with an icon showing the program that created it.  I know I can change the way the files are displayed by clicking on the View, List command, but I'd like to know how to get Windows to open that folder in the List view to begin with.

More than anything, I'd like to know why I'm having such a hard time finding out how to do that with Windows XP Help.  I spent all of last evening trying to find the solution to this apparantly simple problem, and still came up empty.


----------



## wmtelsr1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nestor,
I checked my view settings and changed things and closed out and came back after shutting down XP and the view stayed the same. 
I don't know if this is of any help? I hope it was.
Will


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 30, 2010)

Will:

That doesn't seem to work on my computer for some reason.

What I was told to do by a computer guru was to get into the view I want, and then:
a) Go into Control Panel, Folder Options
b) click on the "View" tab, and then
c) click on the "Apply to all folders" button

The problem is that this changes the default view setting for ALL folders rather than just the one I'd like to change.

I've changed the view and closed the folder by clicking on the red "X" at the top right corner of the window, clicking on "File, Close" and everything else I can think of, and changing the view of only one folder just doesn't work on my computer.  I have to change the view of ALL folders, which is almost as irritating as not being able to change the view of only one folder.  

Thanks for trying to help, anyway.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been watching this post because I desire the same changes that your are looking for Nestor.  However, mine might be a little different.  For me, I want to see thumbnails when uploading pics out of the upload window.  It always comes up List and can't find a way to permanetly change it.  I've been playing with it so long, I've come to the conclusion that it can't be done.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 31, 2010)

kok328 said:


> I want to see thumbnails when uploading pics out of the upload window.



This sentance is confusing me.  Uploading means moving information on your computer's hard drive to an internet web site.  Downloading is moving information from a web site to your hard disk.  When you download, unless you specify otherwise, Windows XP and all other download accelerators or download managers will download to the folder C:\downloads

So, are you uploading pictures to a web page or downloading pictures to your hard drive?




> It always comes up List and can't find a way to permanetly change it.  I've been playing with it so long, I've come to the conclusion that it can't be done.



The officially correct way to do it is to go to the folder you want to make the changes in, and set it up in the view you want.  Minimize that folder and go to My Computer, Control Panel, and double click on Folder Options.  Then in the "Folder Views" section of the View Tab, click on "Apply to all Folders".  That will then set all folders you open in the same view as the minimized folder.  That SHOULD work; it does for me.

And, there's evidence to suggest that once you do that, any view you close a folder in will be the view that it opens in the next time you open that folder.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 31, 2010)

I fail to see how that simple sentence can be confusing but, to clarify; I upload pics to Craigslist.  When I do this the dialog box "Choose File to Upload" box appears, it always appears as "List" format.  I want it to appear as "Thumbnail" format and have not been able to find a way to permanetly change the viewing format.  It's annoying that I have to change the view each time the dialog box pops up; per file to be uploaded.
I suppose this scenario is a bit different from your original question but, was hoping to see if anything posted would be of benefit to my situation.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd try on a different computer and see if you get the same result.  It could be that Craig's List is telling the computer to display the files in list view.


----------

